# M Cars and European Delivery



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

I seem to have lost all my knowledge I studied up on from my last ED 36 months prior. Please refresh my memory regarding if M cars come from a dealership's allocation. Thank you.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

they do


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

frank325 said:


> they do


Hmmmm.... I wonder if that has always been the case. I suppose it makes no difference now. I realize how good of a deal I received in 2015. Recreating anything close with today's strong economy doesn't seem possible. I talked to the sales guy I worked the deal with previously and I wasn't feeling the love ***128518;


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wasnt different 3 yearrs ago. Was the price of the car great, or a lease deal great, in 2015? Leases sure aren't what they used to be right now, plus ED discounts are lower.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I recall reading somewhere that military/diplomat sales get bumped way up the production queue. That's because those customers either need their car when they're stationed in Europe or when they come back to the US. 

I also recall reading that they will bump up the production of an ED car somewhat to keep the ED delivery slots fully utilized. But, that wouldn't affect the dealers' allocation totals.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

frank325 said:


> Wasnt different 3 yearrs ago. Was the price of the car great, or a lease deal great, in 2015? Leases sure aren't what they used to be right now, plus ED discounts are lower.


Yes... I was very happy with my lease terms and agreed upon selling price for my 20015 M4. Went through a low volume dealership that was ready to work with me. I benefited greatly from the forum's education on the ins and outs of European Delivery. I had done a delivery in 2008 before knowing about the forum and paid for my ignorance ! lol

Trying to regroup and figure out my next move


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*Is there any conquest cash that is combinable with ED*

Delete


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

What is the M model your interested in?

If it's a M2, most centers will hold on ED MRSP. New M5 is possible for sub ED MRSP. M3C3 and M4CS don't have ED pricing I believe, as it's US pricing for ED- no value there, but again it's the ED experience. 

M4 coupé and cabriolet are possible to aquire close to ED invoice.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Ibiza said:


> What is the M model your interested in?
> 
> If it's a M2, most centers will hold on ED MRSP. New M5 is possible for sub ED MRSP. M3C3 and M4CS don't have ED pricing I believe, as it's US pricing for ED- no value there, but again it's the ED experience.
> 
> M4 coupé and cabriolet are possible to aquire close to ED invoice.


Thanks for your reply. I***8217;m looking at a trip to Munich next year and doing some research on the 2019 M5. I***8217;m surprised to hear the new M5 could be had below MSRP. Are you familiar with people on the forum getting these deals or are you in the business?


----------



## Nikolas (Jul 10, 2007)

I just did mine on May 30th. The deal was better then for leasing. Right now it***8217;s pretty bad with residuals down 4% and mf up 3 points. Sorry this was for an M3, not an M5.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

calimarc said:


> Trying to regroup and figure out my next move


Do you really, but really, *really* need four seats?  (see sig pic if you didn't get a hint)

Anyhow, when leasing, you are in the mercy of BMWNA as well as the dealer. Not all of the unfelt love might be coming from the dealer's side. Unfortunately, none of us has a crystal ball to tell you when RV and MF are going to get back to create a more palatable deals. Hang in there. And good luck!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Then the nice thing about the internet is that it allows you to shop around. I find my best deals contacting out of state dealerships who are Bimmerfest sponsors. Read the thread about determinig European Delivery invoice pricing and then Email multiple dealerships with what you feel is a fair price you're willing to pay. Most won't even bother to reply, many will try to sell what they have on the lot (often way cheaper than ED) but someone, somewhere will probably work with you. It requires time and diligence.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Mark K said:


> Do you really, but really, *really* need four seats?  (see sig pic if you didn't get a hint)
> 
> Anyhow, when leasing, you are in the mercy of BMWNA as well as the dealer. Not all of the unfelt love might be coming from the dealer's side. Unfortunately, none of us has a crystal ball to tell you when RV and MF are going to get back to create a more palatable deals. Hang in there. And good luck!


Nice Porsche..... I actually do need usable back seats! I noticed one of your former vehicles is listed as "confiscated"??

I hear your point about BMWNA and dealer being two separate entities in governing the deal.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Mark K said:


> Do you really, but really, *really* need four seats?  (see sig pic if you didn't get a hint)


Yes, you do. The ability to scare the sh__ out of three people at a time is by far superior to only one (see sig pic below).

As much as I love my M5, my only regret is not ED'ing it. When I replace her in 2020 there will be an ED involved...

When I inquired in the past, it was all about finding an allocation which tended to result in not as good deals when the cars are in demand but that fluctuates significantly. May not be the case when your time comes.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

calimarc said:


> Thanks for your reply. I***8217;m looking at a trip to Munich next year and doing some research on the 2019 M5. I***8217;m surprised to hear the new M5 could be had below MSRP. Are you familiar with people on the forum getting these deals or are you in the business?


Look over at the 'Post F90 forum regarding M5 sub MRSP pricing (more action than the Fest forum). Residuals have been reported to be sub 50% for 2019 F90's, but speculation is to move the 2018's (very short model year) and should correct shortly. With the new M850xi under the bright lights now and upcoming M8, should see price of the F90 decrease further from MRSP. You still have a few months (6 months max in advance for ED order) prior to ordering.

Order the competition model to really throw em in the back seats.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

calimarc said:


> Nice Porsche..... I actually do need usable back seats! I noticed one of your former vehicles is listed as "confiscated"??


Yeah, when dieselgate happened, citizens were given choices about what to do with their VW diesels. Unfortunately, none of those choices was what I really wanted to do - which was "Keep my current diesel car, no modifications, no money from VW". So, yeah, Government forced me to get rid of my property I was not willing to part with. I called it "confiscating" 



AggieKnight said:


> Yes, you do. The ability to scare the sh__ out of three people at a time is by far superior to only one (see sig pic below).
> 
> As much as I love my M5, my only regret is not ED'ing it. When I replace her in 2020 there will be an ED involved...


Hah! Never thought of that before! (scaring the $hit out of 3 instead of 1) :thumbup:

Yeah, tell me about it. I actually had it ordered as ED car, had delivery date in Zuffenhausen locked and then got hit with family emergency that prevented me from doing that. Still bummed about it - but at least family emergency had positive end. So, I am thankful for that.


----------

